# Hi



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi All!

First post.

My main reason for joining is that I am seriously starting to think about upgrading my set up from my £50 Gaggia Classic which I picked up off GumTree and Iberital MC2.

I'm not massively knowledgeable about prosumer brands so looking for advice on what the best HX/DB machine with PID and E61 (or other grouphead with stable temp).

One particular question I have is around how good the Sage DB is vs more traditional machines (e.g. rocket) for espresso (not so bothered about milk steaming).

Thanks all!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's your budget? Are you wanting new or second hand?


----------



## TheWolvesAreAttacking (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm not 100% sure on budget. I have mainly been trying to find bargains on eBay and Gumtree but at the moment nothing seems to be coming up which is why I am considering buying new. Are there any other less well known places I could look for second hand machines?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Might be an idea to upgrade the grinder first. You'll notice a difference in taste.

Classics can be modded easily. Drop the pressure down and change out the steam wand to a Silvia one (plenty of guides on here how to do it). I put a pressure gauge on the portafilter and dailed down the steam wand until I got 2 bar, then marked it off on the steam know and body so I could pre-infuse. You have to put a jug under the steam arm to collect the vented water, but that can be tipped back in the tank.

Classics are great little machines, but if you upgraded to a HX or dual boiler, then you'd need to upgrade the grinder anyway to realise the machines potential.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

TheWolvesAreAttacking said:


> I'm not 100% sure on budget. I have mainly been trying to find bargains on eBay and Gumtree but at the moment nothing seems to be coming up which is why I am considering buying new. Are there any other less well known places I could look for second hand machines?


Freeads? Also on here in the sales section.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

If you don't do steamed milk drinks much you could just upgrade the grinder and keep the classic -)


----------

